# laminating your own slingshot



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1- determine the size of your desired blank
2- cut your stock to size
3- glue your stock together and clamp, dry overnight
4- shape your new blank, cut the fork gap
5- sand and finish. be careful not to sand past 220 grit, unless you're ready to go to war with dayhiker


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love the last line POP! "don't sand past grit 220 or be prepared to got to war with Dayhiker" ! A Gem!!! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pop shot said:


> 5- sand and finish. be careful not to sand past 220 grit, unless you're ready to go to war with dayhiker


Epic win!

Nice slingshot and a great little tutorial.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That sling is beautiful.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm pacifist so will stay at 150 .................................


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!



> be careful not to sand past 220 grit, unless you're ready to go to war with dayhiker


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Love the last line POP! "don't sand past grit 220 or be prepared to got to war with Dayhiker" ! A Gem!!! Flatband


noooooo, not war!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice tut.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the tips

BTW, what about the recipes


----------

